# Non c'è due senza tre ... speriamo non sia vero.



## NonMollo (3 Febbraio 2015)

*Non c'è due senza tre ... speriamo non sia vero.*

Il 3d è aperto, è già un passo avanti...
Qualcuno di voi mi "conosce", volevo passare in osservato ma con alcuni di voi non c'è proprio niente da fare, siete tipo la goccia cineseeeee, mica vi arrendete!
Non sono sposato, non sono fidanzato o meglio non più e ti trovi in qualcosa che non pensavi mai avresti potuto fare ma lo hai fatto, era la tua vita e lo avresti portato avanti fino alla fine.
Ma non tutti gli attori sono d'accordo e allora meglio fermarsi.
Ci siamo fermati, bruscamente dall'oggi al domani, non per mia volontà.
Ci siamo ritrovati dopo tanti mesi ed è ricominciato tutto ancora meglio (direi peggio) di prima.
Ma ancora una volta non tutti gli attori sono d'accordo e la paura ha ancora una volta la meglio.

Tutto chiaro no?


----------



## Innominata (3 Febbraio 2015)

Si', mi pare di capire che tu saresti l'unico d' accordo su una felice trinità, o no? E quindi?


----------



## Dalida (3 Febbraio 2015)

NonMollo ha detto:


> Il 3d è aperto, è già un passo avanti...
> Qualcuno di voi mi "conosce", volevo passare in osservato ma con alcuni di voi non c'è proprio niente da fare, siete tipo la goccia cineseeeee, mica vi arrendete!
> Non sono sposato, non sono fidanzato o meglio non più e ti trovi in qualcosa che non pensavi mai avresti potuto fare ma lo hai fatto, era la tua vita e lo avresti portato avanti fino alla fine.
> Ma non tutti gli attori sono d'accordo e allora meglio fermarsi.
> ...



ciao e benvenuto.
non ho capito niente.
hai avuto un amante in due round?


----------



## Vipera gentile (3 Febbraio 2015)

NonMollo ha detto:


> Il 3d è aperto, è già un passo avanti...
> Qualcuno di voi mi "conosce", volevo passare in osservato ma con alcuni di voi non c'è proprio niente da fare, siete tipo la goccia cineseeeee, mica vi arrendete!
> Non sono sposato, non sono fidanzato o meglio non più e ti trovi in qualcosa che non pensavi mai avresti potuto fare ma lo hai fatto, era la tua vita e lo avresti portato avanti fino alla fine.
> Ma non tutti gli attori sono d'accordo e allora meglio fermarsi.
> ...


Tipo "né con te, né senza di te"?
L'attore che non è d'accordo sei tu o lei/lui, stavolta?


----------



## Simy (3 Febbraio 2015)

NonMollo ha detto:


> Il 3d è aperto, è già un passo avanti...
> Qualcuno di voi mi "conosce", volevo passare in osservato ma con alcuni di voi non c'è proprio niente da fare, siete tipo la goccia cineseeeee, mica vi arrendete!
> Non sono sposato, non sono fidanzato o meglio non più e ti trovi in qualcosa che non pensavi mai avresti potuto fare ma lo hai fatto, era la tua vita e lo avresti portato avanti fino alla fine.
> Ma non tutti gli attori sono d'accordo e allora meglio fermarsi.
> ...


benvenuto

non ho capito niente manco io


----------



## NonMollo (3 Febbraio 2015)

Ecco si tipo. Ne con te, ne senza di te...
L'attore non d'accordo è, ovviamente, l'avente diritto.


----------



## Dalida (3 Febbraio 2015)

NonMollo ha detto:


> Ecco si tipo. Ne con te, ne senza di te...
> L'attore non d'accordo è, ovviamente, l'avente diritto.


continuo a non capire molto bene.
forse non hai voglia di parlarne.


----------



## Vipera gentile (3 Febbraio 2015)

NonMollo ha detto:


> Ecco si tipo. Ne con te, ne senza di te...
> L'attore non d'accordo è, ovviamente, l'avente diritto.


L'avente diritto su che?
Abbi pazienza, ma con me devi esplicitare. Il legalese mi è ostico e anche agnostico.


----------



## Simy (3 Febbraio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> continuo a non capire molto bene.
> forse non hai voglia di parlarne.


ma è tipo le parole crociate crittografate?


----------



## NonMollo (3 Febbraio 2015)

Oggi ne ho davvero poca...scusate.
L'avente diritto chiamasi marito.


----------



## perplesso (3 Febbraio 2015)

NonMollo ha detto:


> Il 3d è aperto, è già un passo avanti...
> Qualcuno di voi mi "conosce", volevo passare in osservato ma con alcuni di voi non c'è proprio niente da fare, siete tipo la goccia cineseeeee, mica vi arrendete!
> Non sono sposato, non sono fidanzato o meglio non più e ti trovi in qualcosa che non pensavi mai avresti potuto fare ma lo hai fatto, era la tua vita e lo avresti portato avanti fino alla fine.
> Ma non tutti gli attori sono d'accordo e allora meglio fermarsi.
> ...


la paura è che il marito della tua lei scopra tutto e ti scomponga in pezzettini talmente piccoli che manco un campione di puzzle ti rimetterebbe insieme?


----------



## Minerva (3 Febbraio 2015)

avente diritto è veramente orrenderrimo


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Febbraio 2015)

NonMollo ha detto:


> Ecco si tipo. Ne con te, ne senza di te...
> L'attore non d'accordo è, ovviamente, l'avente diritto.


quindi sei l'amante, recidivo? Anzi, eri?


----------



## Vipera gentile (3 Febbraio 2015)

NonMollo ha detto:


> Oggi ne ho davvero poca...scusate.
> L'avente diritto chiamasi marito.


Ah, avevo completamente frainteso.
Tu sei l'amante, suppongo. 
Sto dando per scontato che tu sia un uomo, ma non so perché.


----------



## NonMollo (3 Febbraio 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> la paura è che il marito della tua lei scopra tutto e ti scomponga in pezzettini talmente piccoli che manco un campione di puzzle ti rimetterebbe insieme?


Credo lo abbia capito oramai.
Per dirle che lo sa gettandola nel panico più assoluto...


----------



## NonMollo (3 Febbraio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> quindi sei l'amante, recidivo? Anzi, eri?


recidivo...bravissima. :up:


----------



## perplesso (3 Febbraio 2015)

NonMollo ha detto:


> Credo lo abbia capito oramai.
> Per dirle che lo sa gettandola nel panico più assoluto...


ok,6 fottuttissimo.  spiacemi.

come te la cavi nel combattimento corpo a corpo?


----------



## Simy (3 Febbraio 2015)

NonMollo ha detto:


> Credo lo abbia capito oramai.
> Per dirle che lo sa gettandola nel panico più assoluto...


quindi vi ha beccati....


----------



## NonMollo (3 Febbraio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> quindi vi ha beccati....


No. Ma era talmente evidente che solo un cieco non lo avrebbe capito.
Per il combattimento corpo a corpo, non succederà mai...troppo pieno di se per affrontarmi, dovrebbe ammettere la cosa e non lo farà mai.


----------



## lolapal (3 Febbraio 2015)

Mi pare un punto di vista nuovo, o no?

L'amante beccato dal marito... interessante...


----------



## drusilla (3 Febbraio 2015)

NonMollo ha detto:


> No. Ma era talmente evidente che solo un cieco non lo avrebbe capito.
> Per il combattimento corpo a corpo, non succederà mai...troppo pieno di se per affrontarmi, dovrebbe ammettere la cosa e non lo farà mai.


stai male perché l'hai persa? 
cosa non molli, esattamente?


----------



## Dalida (3 Febbraio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> ma è tipo le parole crociate crittografate?


più il quesito della susy. 
lovvo la settimana enigmistica.


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Febbraio 2015)

NonMollo ha detto:


> No. Ma era talmente evidente che solo un cieco non lo avrebbe capito.
> Per il combattimento corpo a corpo, non succederà mai...*troppo pieno di se per affrontarmi*, dovrebbe ammettere la cosa e non lo farà mai.


stai scherzando? tu che c'entri con lui? o lei la trascinavate nella caverna a turno dopo averla stordita con la clava?
Credo che lui se la veda, correttamente, con la moglie.
Quella con la quale ha formato una famiglia.
E questi sono, ahitè, cazzi loro.


----------



## Dalida (3 Febbraio 2015)

NonMollo ha detto:


> No. Ma era talmente evidente che solo un cieco non lo avrebbe capito.
> Per il combattimento corpo a corpo, non succederà mai...troppo pieno di se per affrontarmi, dovrebbe ammettere la cosa e non lo farà mai.


ah, ok. 
ora è più chiaro.
quindi vi ha sgamato.
fossi in te scomparirei.
cosa ti trattiene dal farlo?


----------



## NonMollo (3 Febbraio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> ah, ok.
> ora è più chiaro.
> quindi vi ha sgamato.
> fossi in te scomparirei.
> cosa ti trattiene dal farlo?


Nulla, infatti lo sto facendo.
Non è facile dopo tanti anni...e quando l'altra persona continua a scriverti a tutte le ore, a condividere la sua vita con te e ti rinnova il suo sentimento.
Peccato poi non seguano i fatti.
Datemi tempo. fino a 15 giorni fa le cose andavano in tutt'altra direzione.


----------



## Simy (3 Febbraio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> più il quesito della susy.
> *lovvo la settimana enigmistica*.



pure io


----------



## giorgiocan (3 Febbraio 2015)

NonMollo ha detto:


> e ti rinnova il suo sentimento..


Mah.


----------



## NonMollo (3 Febbraio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> stai male perché l'hai persa?
> cosa non molli, esattamente?


Non la mollavo, saldo e consapevole, in questi giorni di putiferio.
Male è dire poco...
E lo so che sono cose che non si fanno, non mi aggredite, non lo avrei mai fatto se non fosse stata lei.


----------



## Dalida (3 Febbraio 2015)

NonMollo ha detto:


> Nulla, infatti lo sto facendo.
> Non è facile dopo tanti anni...e quando l'altra persona continua a scriverti a tutte le ore, a condividere la sua vita con te e ti rinnova il suo sentimento.
> Peccato poi non seguano i fatti.
> Datemi tempo. fino a 15 giorni fa le cose andavano in tutt'altra direzione.


avete avuto una relazione quindi.
ma tu conosci anche lui per parlarne in certi termini o sono cose che ti ha riportato lei?


----------



## NonMollo (3 Febbraio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> avete avuto una relazione quindi.
> ma tu conosci anche lui per parlarne in certi termini o sono cose che ti ha riportato lei?


Ahimè lo conosco.
So bene che le cose che mi dice lei sono tutte vere.
Le ho viste con i miei occhi.
Non mente, solo non ce la fa.


----------



## giorgiocan (3 Febbraio 2015)

NonMollo ha detto:


> non mi aggredite


Macchè aggredire. Noi mica ti aggrediamo. 

Noi.


----------



## drusilla (3 Febbraio 2015)

NonMollo ha detto:


> Non la mollavo, saldo e consapevole, in questi giorni di putiferio.
> Male è dire poco...
> E lo so che sono cose che non si fanno, non mi aggredite, non lo avrei mai fatto se non fosse stata lei.


ma lo sapevi che non sarebbe durato per sempre (non ti aggredisco, è come se parlassi con me stessa) solo che è finito prima che tu fossi pronto. È difficile essere pronto, lo so.


----------



## Dalida (3 Febbraio 2015)

NonMollo ha detto:


> Ahimè lo conosco.
> Sono bene che le cose che mi dice lei sono tutte vere.
> Le ho viste con i miei occhi.


siete tipo amici?
magari se dessi qualche dettaglio in più di tua volontà evitiamo questo simil-interrogatorio.


----------



## NonMollo (3 Febbraio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> siete tipo amici?
> magari se dessi qualche dettaglio in più di tua volontà evitiamo questo simil-interrogatorio.


Siamo amici da anni con lei e inevitabilmente ho conosciuto lui.
Non sufficientemente troppi da poter arrivare un attimo prima...


----------



## Dalida (3 Febbraio 2015)

NonMollo ha detto:


> Siamo amici da anni con lei e inevitabilmente ho conosciuto lui.
> Non sufficientemente troppi da poter arrivare un attimo prima...


eh, cosa ci vuoi fare.
non lo dico per sfotterti, davvero non ci puoi fare nulla.
mi sembra che da un lato tu voglia parlarne ma dall'altro no.
con questi post così brevi non saprei cos'altro dirti.


----------



## NonMollo (3 Febbraio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> eh, cosa ci vuoi fare.
> non lo dico per sfotterti, davvero non ci puoi fare nulla.
> mi sembra che da un lato tu voglia parlarne ma dall'altro no.
> con questi post così brevi non saprei cos'altro dirti.


Di che dobbiamo parlare? (Lo dico a me stesso)
Per questo neanche volevo aprire il 3d.
E' già così dura sentirsi dire che se si avvicina dovrà "adempiere" perchè se lo respinge come ha fatto negli ultimi mesi si riaprirebbe uno scenario di guerra e lei dovrebbe ammettere che non lo ama e che ama me.
Oggi sono avvilito e rassegnato.
Un modo di vivere che non è il mio.
Ma se manca l'anello fondamentale (lei) puoi solo chiederle almeno di stare in silenzio e sparire.


----------



## Homer (3 Febbraio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> pure io


Ho notato


----------



## Homer (3 Febbraio 2015)

NonMollo ha detto:


> Il 3d è aperto, è già un passo avanti...
> Qualcuno di voi mi "conosce", volevo passare in osservato ma con alcuni di voi non c'è proprio niente da fare, siete tipo la goccia cineseeeee, mica vi arrendete!
> Non sono sposato, non sono fidanzato o meglio non più e ti trovi in qualcosa che non pensavi mai avresti potuto fare ma lo hai fatto, era la tua vita e lo avresti portato avanti fino alla fine.
> Ma non tutti gli attori sono d'accordo e allora meglio fermarsi.
> ...



Chiarissimo, brutta storia......che pensi di fare??


----------



## lunaiena (3 Febbraio 2015)

NonMollo ha detto:


> Di che dobbiamo parlare? (Lo dico a me stesso)
> Per questo neanche volevo aprire il 3d.
> E' già così dura sentirsi dire che se si avvicina dovrà "adempiere" perchè se lo respinge come ha fatto negli ultimi mesi si riaprirebbe uno scenario di guerra e lei dovrebbe ammettere che non lo ama e che ama me.
> Oggi sono avvilito e rassegnato.
> ...


quindi quello che ti rammarica
è che lei vada a letto con il marito
se deve?


----------



## Dalida (3 Febbraio 2015)

NonMollo ha detto:


> Di che dobbiamo parlare? (Lo dico a me stesso)
> Per questo neanche volevo aprire il 3d.
> E' già così dura sentirsi dire che se si avvicina dovrà "adempiere" perchè se lo respinge come ha fatto negli ultimi mesi si riaprirebbe uno scenario di guerra e lei dovrebbe ammettere che non lo ama e che ama me.
> Oggi sono avvilito e rassegnato.
> ...


ah, ma figurati, di nulla.
sai com'è, siamo su un forum, peraltro dal nome tradimento.net, tu hai una storia di tradimento, non so. 
cosa ne pensi di mattarella? 
scherzo, volevo solo dire che è difficile dare un parere su una storia di cui si sa poco e che in questa sezione, di solito, gli utenti scrivono un po' della loro esperienza, sia per sfogarsi sia per avere opinioni altrui su cui riflettere.
ovviamente non è obbligatorio.


----------



## banshee (3 Febbraio 2015)

scusa non so se ho capito bene.

tu sei l'amante (se sposato/fidanzato a tua volta?), lei è sposata, il marito ha intuito qualcosa, tu sei sparito ma lei ti continua a cercare. Lei non lo ama, ama te ma non può/vuole lasciarlo.

Ho riassunto bene?


----------



## NonMollo (3 Febbraio 2015)

lunaiena ha detto:


> quindi quello che ti rammarica
> è che lei vada a letto con il marito
> se deve?


No figurati, lo so che è un'anomalia, ma è qualcosa a cui mi ha fatto abituare lei prendendo questa posizione.
Non è quello il problema.
Quello che mi ha disorientato è che invece di difendere con dignità ciò che è stato, e la prima te l'abbuono, ma la seconda lo sapevi a cosa andavamo incontro, si è bloccata e ha nascosto tutto sotto al tappeto, pur non andando via da me. E preferisce passare per poco seria, io per lo stronzo che si è messo in mezzo e lui per il martire.


----------



## zanna (3 Febbraio 2015)

NonMollo ha detto:


> Di che dobbiamo parlare? (Lo dico a me stesso)
> Per questo neanche volevo aprire il 3d.
> *E' già così dura sentirsi dire che se si avvicina dovrà "adempiere" perchè se lo respinge come ha fatto negli ultimi mesi si riaprirebbe uno scenario di guerra e lei dovrebbe ammettere che non lo ama e che ama me.*
> Oggi sono avvilito e rassegnato.
> ...


:facepalm: Ossignur ma in che cazzo di casini ti sei andato ad infilare ...


----------



## NonMollo (3 Febbraio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> scusa non so se ho capito bene.
> 
> tu sei l'amante (se sposato/fidanzato a tua volta?), lei è sposata, il marito ha intuito qualcosa, tu sei sparito ma lei ti continua a cercare. Lei non lo ama, ama te ma non può/vuole lasciarlo.
> 
> Ho riassunto bene?


Hai riassunto bene, tranne il fatto che sono sparito da ieri, perchè quando sei amico, compagno, amante e confidente sparire è davvero qualcosa che costa molta fatica e tanto dolore.
E poi sarà anche che ci siamo già passati, quasi un anno distanti e non è cambiato nulla.
E come ci siamo riavvicinati, era come se ci fossimo lasciati la sera prima.


----------



## Simy (3 Febbraio 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Ho notato


sveglio il ragazzo


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Febbraio 2015)

NonMollo ha detto:


> No figurati, lo so che è un'anomalia, ma è qualcosa a cui mi ha fatto abituare lei prendendo questa posizione.
> Non è quello il problema.
> Quello che mi ha disorientato è che invece di difendere con dignità ciò che è stato, e la prima te l'abbuono, ma la seconda lo sapevi a cosa andavamo incontro, si è bloccata e ha nascosto tutto sotto al tappeto, pur non andando via da me. *E preferisce passare per poco seria, io per lo stronzo che si è messo in mezzo e lui per il martire*.


beh... offese e giudizi morali a parte... non me la sentirei di smentirla.


----------



## NonMollo (3 Febbraio 2015)

La solita storia, nulla di nuovo.
Paura.
Retromarcia.
Grande Paura.
Retromarcia.
...ma amo solo te. 
:up:
Per questo non volevo aprire il 3d.


----------



## Dalida (3 Febbraio 2015)

NonMollo ha detto:


> La solita storia, nulla di nuovo.
> Paura.
> Retromarcia.
> Grande Paura.
> ...


ogni storia, vista dall'esterno, è uguale a mille altre. 
è il punto di vista della persona coinvolta che è unico.
non buttarti giù.


----------



## NonMollo (3 Febbraio 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Chiarissimo, brutta storia......che pensi di fare??


Niente. 
Davvero più di quello che ho fatto non posso fare.


----------



## giorgiocan (3 Febbraio 2015)

NonMollo ha detto:


> La solita storia, nulla di nuovo.
> Paura.
> Retromarcia.
> Grande Paura.
> ...


Fuggi. Rapido.
E non voltarti.


----------



## zanna (3 Febbraio 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Fuggi. Rapido.
> E non voltarti.


Nungnaafà ...


----------



## NonMollo (3 Febbraio 2015)

zanna ha detto:


> Nungnaafà ...


Stavolta si.
Ripeto la prima volta ci sta, senti il peso di aver sbagliato, l'obbligo di tagliare e di riprovare a far funzionare le cose. La seconda non te lo permetto.


----------



## drusilla (3 Febbraio 2015)

NonMollo ha detto:


> Stavolta si.
> Ripeto la prima volta ci sta, senti il peso di aver sbagliato, l'obbligo di tagliare e di riprovare a far funzionare le cose. La seconda non te lo permetto.


Allora tieni duro.


----------



## zanna (3 Febbraio 2015)

NonMollo ha detto:


> Stavolta si.
> Ripeto la prima volta ci sta, senti il peso di aver sbagliato, l'obbligo di tagliare e di riprovare a far funzionare le cose. La seconda non te lo permetto.


Dici? 
Temo basti poco per ari-ari-cominciare la storia ... poi lo hai scritto te che ama te ... quindi 6 spacciato ... sorry


----------



## sienne (3 Febbraio 2015)

Ciao

se partiamo da quello che dici, mi chiedo:
ama te, ma sta con il marito. Perché? 


sienne


----------



## NonMollo (3 Febbraio 2015)

zanna ha detto:


> Dici?
> Temo basti poco per ari-ari-cominciare la storia ... poi lo hai scritto te che ama te ... quindi 6 spacciato ... sorry


Ma tra dirlo e sostenerlo quando c'è da pagare il conto ne passa un abisso.
Io con coerenza sono sempre andato in un unica direzione.
E oggi invece provo sdegno e, avvilito, mollo.


----------



## NonMollo (3 Febbraio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> se partiamo da quello che dici, mi chiedo:
> ama te, ma sta con il marito. Perché?
> sienne


Ecco questa è una domanda sensata.
Ha un figlio.


----------



## lunaiena (3 Febbraio 2015)

NonMollo ha detto:


> No figurati, lo so che è un'anomalia, ma è qualcosa a cui mi ha fatto abituare lei prendendo questa posizione.
> Non è quello il problema.
> Quello che mi ha disorientato è che invece di difendere con dignità ciò che è stato, e la prima te l'abbuono, ma la seconda lo sapevi a cosa andavamo incontro, si è bloccata e ha nascosto tutto sotto al tappeto, pur non andando via da me. E preferisce passare per poco seria, io per lo stronzo che si è messo in mezzo e lui per il martire.


ho capito


ma la ragione che la tiene legata al marito 
la sai?
perché non so mi pare troppo facile dire 
che ama te però continuo a stare con l'altro...

ci sono in ballo fattori economici
figli
o cosa


----------



## Nicka (3 Febbraio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> se partiamo da quello che dici, mi chiedo:
> ama te, ma sta con il marito. Perché?
> ...


E' una delle balle più frequenti che raccontano i traditori (traditrici) e alla quale le/gli amanti si appigliano per poi raccontarsi delle belle favole.
La realtà spesso è più dura di quello che sembra...
Se c'è amore non c'è niente che tenga.


----------



## Ultimo (3 Febbraio 2015)

Sei trinità? 

Ho capito ben poco della storia.

Per quello che ho capito, stai in una situazione dove per colpa tua con contributo della tua amante ( il tutto recidivo) ti ritrovi in balia degli eventi. 

La cosa strana sai qual'è? che gli eventi e le situazioni guarda un po....sono quelle condizioni in cui ci si ritrova per scelta propria..! Oppure siamo in balia degli eventi per virtù dello spirito santo?

Vuoi uscirne? prendi qualsiasi decisione e perseguila.

Se poi vuoi il mio parere, ti do due soluzioni: Vuoi vivere con l'amante? Diglielo e dandogli il giusto tempo per organizzarsi andate a vivere assieme. 
Molla tutto e ti rifai una vita. 

Ricordati sempre che in ogni scelta, fatta soprattutto in situazioni "al limite " ci possono essere spiacevoli conseguenze.

Se non ho capito un cazzo, vabbè, qualcuno dirà che è normale.


----------



## NonMollo (3 Febbraio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> E' una delle balle più frequenti che raccontano i traditori (traditrici) e alla quale le/gli amanti si appigliano per poi raccontarsi delle belle favole.
> La realtà spesso è più dura di quello che sembra...
> Se c'è amore non c'è niente che tenga.


Ha un figlio e per lui non ha limiti.


----------



## sienne (3 Febbraio 2015)

NonMollo ha detto:


> Ecco questa è una domanda sensata.
> Ha un figlio.



Ciao

quanti anni ha il figlio?

Beh, se è estremamente infelice e si sente obbligata a mostrare vicinanze ad un uomo che non ama più, non capisco il senso di questa unione. Ma tu, saresti disposto a essere l'uomo ufficiale di lei con tutto che ne comporta?



sienne


----------



## Nicka (3 Febbraio 2015)

NonMollo ha detto:


> Ha un figlio e per lui non ha limiti.


Per me i figli sono un "problema" fino ad un certo punto se tutto è ammantato di vero amore.
I genitori restano genitori a prescindere dalle separazioni, altrimenti non esisterebbero tante famiglie allargate. e tanti genitori single, ma felici, piuttosto che depressi accoppiati. Ancor più depressi se innamorati di altro soggetto.


----------



## Vincent Vega (3 Febbraio 2015)

NonMollo ha detto:


> Ha un figlio e per lui non ha limiti.


Ciao "NonMollo". 
Hai ragione, poco da dire.

Sposata con figlio (non grande, se il range d'età è 35-40 come dici altrove): dopo la prima volta, la seconda poteva essere un'allegra rimpatriata. Non un sogno d'amore.
Se lei sta con il marito non è mica un caso.
E il tuo disprezzare il cornuto, non ti fa onore. In effetti che ti aspettavi? Speravi che - in mancanza di coraggio da parte di lei - fosse lui a darle un calcio nel culo?


----------



## zanna (3 Febbraio 2015)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> Ciao "NonMollo".
> Hai ragione, poco da dire.
> 
> Sposata con figlio (non grande, se il range d'età è 35-40 come dici altrove): dopo la prima volta, la seconda poteva essere un'allegra rimpatriata. Non un sogno d'amore.
> ...


Anche ... se non erro hanno fatto quasi di tutto per essere sgamati ...


----------



## NonMollo (3 Febbraio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> quanti anni ha il figlio?
> 
> ...


Ne ha 5.
Alla seconda domanda ti rispondo ovviamente si, ha fatto più cose con me che con lui.
Non è indubbio come stiamo, ma non vuole l'onta perchè sa che se si ribellasse si girerebbero tutti verso di "noi".
Ma ne ha subite davvero tante, cose che io non farei neanche al mio peggior nemico, pensare che possa succedere qualcosa che la sblocchi la vedo davvero improbabile.
Ma che ci vuoi fare, da uno che ti dice, che io te stavo sul cazzo di sapeva, che tu mi stavi sul cazzo si sapeva, chi è che oggi ti ha messo in testa questa cosa che devi essere felice...:up:
Ovviamente oggi strizzato, e non mi chiedete perchè, è "magicamente" cambiato e la rigetta ancora più nella difficoltà...Il problema è che penso durerà poco.


----------



## sienne (3 Febbraio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> E' una delle balle più frequenti che raccontano i traditori (traditrici) e alla quale le/gli amanti si appigliano per poi raccontarsi delle belle favole.
> La realtà spesso è più dura di quello che sembra...
> Se c'è amore non c'è niente che tenga.



Ciao

infatti. 
E in più, a quanto pare, regna quella idea di sacrificio totale, per l'ideale della famiglia unita.
La forza delle proprie idee e convinzioni, a volte fa tante vittime ... 


sienne


----------



## NonMollo (3 Febbraio 2015)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> Ciao "NonMollo".
> Hai ragione, poco da dire.
> 
> Sposata con figlio (non grande, se il range d'età è 35-40 come dici altrove): dopo la prima volta, la seconda poteva essere un'allegra rimpatriata. Non un sogno d'amore.
> ...


Io non lo disprezzo, ho solo detto che passa per martire quando invece in queste cose le colpe sono quanto meno al 50%, non vorrei essere stato frainteso.
Disprezzo me per quello che ho fatto, figurati se disprezzo lui.
No non è stata un'allegra rimpatriata, siamo andati davvero fuori scala su ogni cosa e per la prima volta si è veramente cominciato a parlare di separazione, la prima era un'allegra scoperta, la seconda no.
Per questo sono tramortito e deluso.

Lei si, lei lo sperava (vedi grassetto).


----------



## NonMollo (3 Febbraio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> infatti.
> E in più, a quanto pare, regna quella idea di sacrificio totale, per l'ideale della famiglia unita.
> ...


E' così, mi dice se vengo da te oggi, domani dovrò spiegare a mio figlio che ho distrutto una famiglia.
E poi che diritto ho io di togliergli il padre quando sono io che non vado d'accordo con lui, non lui con il figlio...


----------



## Nicka (3 Febbraio 2015)

NonMollo ha detto:


> E' così, mi dice se vengo da te oggi, domani dovrò spiegare a mio figlio che ho distrutto una famiglia.
> E poi che diritto ho io di togliergli il padre quando sono io che non vado d'accordo con lui, non lui con il figlio...


Ma infatti non gli toglierebbe il padre.


----------



## sienne (3 Febbraio 2015)

NonMollo ha detto:


> Ne ha 5.
> Alla seconda domanda ti rispondo ovviamente si, ha fatto più cose con me che con lui.
> Non è indubbio come stiamo, ma non vuole l'onta perchè sa che se si ribellasse si girerebbero tutti verso di "noi".
> Ma ne ha subite davvero tante, cose che io non farei neanche al mio peggior nemico, pensare che possa succedere qualcosa che la sblocchi la vedo davvero improbabile.
> ...



Ciao

e chi sarebbero questi tutti? Famiglia e amici?
Cioè, a loro sta meglio, che stia male e che non cambi nulla nella sua vita purché non scomoda gli animi?
Questa teoria, non regge a lungo, comunque. Non si può vivere per gli altri. Ci allontana inevitabilmente. 

Non capisco, questa dipendenza ... 


sienne


----------



## Nocciola (3 Febbraio 2015)

NonMollo ha detto:


> Io non lo disprezzo, ho solo detto che passa per martire quando invece in queste cose le *colpe sono quanto meno al 50%*, non vorrei essere stato frainteso.
> Disprezzo me per quello che ho fatto, figurati se disprezzo lui.
> No non è stata un'allegra rimpatriata, siamo andati davvero fuori scala su ogni cosa e per la prima volta si è veramente cominciato a parlare di separazione, la prima era un'allegra scoperta, la seconda no.
> Per questo sono tramortito e deluso.
> ...


da traditrice: questa è una cazzata


----------



## NonMollo (3 Febbraio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma infatti non gli toglierebbe il padre.


Come glielo spieghi?
Io più che offrirle una vita differente, sarà che ne so qualcosa, più complicata sicuramente, ma quanto meno vera alzo le mani.
Come fai a dire a qualcuno che ha deciso di buttarsi dal ponte di non farlo? fai...
E neanche puoi fare affidamento su una reazione di lui, inesistente e ce n'erano di cose da dire.


----------



## NonMollo (3 Febbraio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> e chi sarebbero questi tutti? Famiglia e amici?
> 
> Cioè, a loro sta meglio, che stia male e che non cambi nulla nella sua vita purché non scomoda gli animi?
> ...


Che tu ci creda o no è così, la mamma è stata chiara: hai un figlio e solo lui è importante, tu devi stare li.
Cose brutte sono successe, per loro è sempre colpa della figlia.
Lui è bravo poi con le parole, ci seppellirà a tutti e due...ma lontani a sfregio.


----------



## zanna (3 Febbraio 2015)

NonMollo ha detto:


> Come glielo spieghi?
> *Io più che offrirle una vita differente, sarà che ne so qualcosa, più complicata sicuramente, ma quanto meno vera alzo le mani.
> Come fai a dire a qualcuno che ha deciso di buttarsi dal ponte di non farlo? fai...
> E neanche puoi fare affidamento su una reazione di lui, inesistente e ce n'erano di cose da dire*.


Ti leggo un pelo confuso ... sarà che la "botta" è fresca ... :facepalm:


----------



## sienne (3 Febbraio 2015)

NonMollo ha detto:


> E' così, mi dice se vengo da te oggi, domani dovrò spiegare a mio figlio che ho distrutto una famiglia.
> E poi che diritto ho io di togliergli il padre quando sono io che non vado d'accordo con lui, non lui con il figlio...



Ciao


mizzica, che termini. Distrutto una famiglia? E cosa è esattamente una famiglia?
Non sono forse i legami affettivi? Perché, quelli lei può distruggere? 
Lei sarà sempre la madre e lui sempre il padre. Non toglie nulla a nessuno. 

Sono frasi e concetti fatti, costruiti sulla sabbia, per coloro che innalzano solo la bandiera della famiglia unita ... 
Senza tener minimamente conto, quanto ci si fa del male, se si rimane assieme senza affetti ... può fare tanto male ad un figlio. 


sienne


----------



## NonMollo (3 Febbraio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> da traditrice: questa è una cazzata


Non intendo il gesto, intendo cosa ti ha spinto lontano.
Poi sicuramente sarebbe stato meglio risolvere il problema prima e poi cominciare qualcosa.
D'altronde anche io sono un amante atipico che la mandava via e le impediva di passare dicendole, tu hai un figlio, risolviamo prima questa cosa che qui facciamo un botto micidiale e dobbiamo pensare a lui.
Mi facevo io problemi che lei non si faceva...


----------



## sienne (3 Febbraio 2015)

NonMollo ha detto:


> Che tu ci creda o no è così, la mamma è stata chiara: hai un figlio e solo lui è importante, tu devi stare li.
> Cose brutte sono successe, per loro è sempre colpa della figlia.
> Lui è bravo poi con le parole, ci seppellirà a tutti e due...ma lontani a sfregio.



Ciao

credo, che è arrivata l'ora di tagliare il cordone ombelicale con la madre. 

Lei nella vita di una figlia che è madre, può dare solo un consiglio, ma non avere questo potere. 

Forse, è arrivata anche l'ora di crescere un pochino ... 



sienne


----------



## NonMollo (3 Febbraio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> credo, che è arrivata l'ora di tagliare il cordone ombelicale con la madre.
> Lei nella vita di una figlia che è madre, può dare solo un consiglio, ma non avere questo potere.
> Forse, è arrivata anche l'ora di crescere un pochino ...
> sienne


Sei arrivata alla mia stessa conclusione.
D'altronde ieri mi sono anche sentito dire, per aver detto qualche cazzata che neanche ricordo, che avevo l'atteggiamento del *sedotto e abbandonato*...
Le ho detto tranquilla, non ti preoccupare, figurati se ora ti faccio pesare le tue responsabilità.
Non sia mai lui se ne accorga, non sia mai io mi lamenti...bella vita così.


----------



## zanna (3 Febbraio 2015)

NonMollo ha detto:


> Non intendo il gesto, intendo cosa ti ha spinto lontano.
> Poi sicuramente sarebbe stato meglio risolvere il problema prima e poi cominciare qualcosa.
> D'altronde anche io sono un amante atipico che la mandava via e le impediva di passare dicendole, tu hai un figlio, risolviamo prima questa cosa che qui facciamo un botto micidiale e dobbiamo pensare a lui.
> Mi facevo io problemi che lei non si faceva...


Ma scusami il problema de che? per te è normale che una donna con un figlio di 2 anni forse 3 (so 'n cazzo io) al momento del primo "impatto" vada allegramente a cercare dei furetti dalla punta rosa ... lei non si faceva problemi e te si e che culo direi ... a sto punto me sa che ha ragione la madre per non parlare poi della chicca di sperare di essere sfanculata dal marito per evitare di prendersi le sue responsabilità ... me cojoni ... qualcuno prima ti ha suggerito di fuggire ... bene FALLO :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


----------



## NonMollo (3 Febbraio 2015)

zanna ha detto:


> Ma scusami il problema de che? per te è normale che una donna con un figlio di 2 anni forse 3 (so 'n cazzo io) al momento del primo "impatto" vada allegramente a cercare dei furetti dalla punta rosa ... lei non si faceva problemi e te si e che culo direi ... a sto punto me sa che ha ragione la madre per non parlare poi della chicca di sperare di essere sfanculata dal marito per evitare di prendersi le sue responsabilità ... me cojoni ... qualcuno prima ti ha suggerito di fuggire ... bene FALLO :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


Non è un primo "impatto", hai fatto male la tua scelta e ora te la porti dietro.
E' così da prima del matrimonio, il problema è che ha incontrato me che sono l'esatto opposto (di lui dico).
Ad ogni modo sono d'accordo con il fuggire anche se solo all'idea mi si stringe lo stomaco.


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Febbraio 2015)

NonMollo ha detto:


> Ne ha 5.
> *Alla seconda domanda ti rispondo ovviamente si, ha fatto più cose con me che con lui.
> Non è indubbio come stiamo, ma non vuole l'onta perchè sa che se si ribellasse si girerebbero tutti verso di "noi".
> Ma ne ha subite davvero tante, cose che io non farei neanche al mio peggior nemico, pensare che possa succedere qualcosa che la sblocchi la vedo davvero improbabile.
> ...


Resilienza...
 il grassetto te l'ha riferito lei? Pari pari?
Ti spiego il perchè della domanda.
Io diffido sempre delle donne che fanno le vittime con cavaliere dalla scintillante armatura.
Pure degli omologhi maschi, ma in difesa del genere mi fanno incazzare più le donne.
Perchè è facile, dannatamente facile, fare la vittima per sentirsi la coscienza pulita.
Quello che è difficile è dire: ho sposato l'uomo sbagliato.
Ed è ancor più difficile dire: ho fatto un figlio dopo aver sposato l'uomo sbagliato.
Lì ci vogliono le palle, una bella dose di autocritica e la buccia per aggiungere: bene, dopo aver collezionato 'sto tanto, ci aggiungo pure una storia parallela che va avanti anni(perchè tra prima e seconda immagino non siano passati giorni),dove posso fare la vittima di quelle che sono state le mie scelte sbagliate, dove parlo di amore come non avessi il carico di famiglia,  poi quello lo tiro fuori quando vado a stringere.
Come fosse uno scudo.
Capisci che voglio dire?
Quello che ti voglio dire è che ogni realtà, vista da un punto diverso, da adito ad interpretazioni diverse.
Tu adesso la stai guardando da una posizione che ti da una prospettiva... falsata, secondo me.
Con tutto il rispetto sincero per il tuo dolore che non voglio affatto sminuire.


----------



## sienne (3 Febbraio 2015)

NonMollo ha detto:


> Sei arrivata alla mia stessa conclusione.
> D'altronde ieri mi sono anche sentito dire, per aver detto qualche cazzata che neanche ricordo, che avevo l'atteggiamento del *sedotto e abbandonato*...
> Le ho detto tranquilla, non ti preoccupare, figurati se ora ti faccio pesare le tue responsabilità.
> Non sia mai lui se ne accorga, non sia mai io mi lamenti...bella vita così.



Ciao

non è che hai tante scelte. O rimani o chiudi. 
Ti consiglio di chiudere. Lei ha tanti di qeui muri nella sua mente, tra madre e marito e famigliari, che per smuoverla vi vorranno minimo anni ... e nel mentre forse non lo troverà neanche così terribile stare vicino ad un uomo che non si ama. Sai come è, l'abitudine ha una certa sua forza. Lascia stare e scappa il più lontano possibile. Se è veramente innamorata di te, muoverà mari e monti ... ma pare, che non sia così. 


sienne


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Febbraio 2015)

NonMollo ha detto:


> Non intendo il gesto, intendo cosa ti ha spinto lontano.
> Poi sicuramente sarebbe stato meglio risolvere il problema prima e poi cominciare qualcosa.
> D'altronde anche io sono un *amante atipico* che la mandava via e le impediva di passare dicendole, tu hai un figlio, risolviamo prima questa cosa che qui facciamo un botto micidiale e dobbiamo pensare a lui.
> Mi facevo io problemi che lei non si faceva...


mai più scrivere una roba del genere. Te prego.


----------



## zanna (3 Febbraio 2015)

NonMollo ha detto:


> Non è un *primo "impatto"*, hai fatto male la tua scelta e ora te la porti dietro.
> E' così da prima del matrimonio, il problema è che ha incontrato me che sono l'esatto opposto (di lui dico).
> Ad ogni modo sono d'accordo con il fuggire anche se solo all'idea mi si stringe lo stomaco.


Il primo impatto inteso come prima relazione ...


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Febbraio 2015)

zanna ha detto:


> Il primo impatto inteso come *prima relazione *...


......................... d'amur acces.


----------



## zanna (3 Febbraio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ......................... *d'amur acces.*


Te lo ricordi Cecco? Si fossi foco ... SVAMP


----------



## lothar57 (3 Febbraio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> E' una delle balle più frequenti che raccontano i traditori (traditrici) e alla quale le/gli amanti si appigliano per poi raccontarsi delle belle favole.
> La realtà spesso è più dura di quello che sembra...
> Se c'è amore non c'è niente che tenga.



Cara Nicka quanto hai ragione.....infatti la tipa che sto tentando di rimorchiare si fa'i castelli per aria.
''sono separata in casa''......Ma mi faccia il piacere.........


----------



## Nicka (3 Febbraio 2015)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Cara Nicka quanto hai ragione.....infatti la tipa che sto tentando di rimorchiare si fa'i castelli per aria.
> ''sono separata in casa''......Ma mi faccia il piacere.........


Non è lei a farsi i castelli in aria, sei tu che sei un boccalone se ci credi!


----------



## zanna (3 Febbraio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Resilienza...
> il grassetto te l'ha riferito lei? Pari pari?
> Ti spiego il perchè della domanda.
> Io diffido sempre delle donne che fanno le vittime con il tordo/tonto cavaliere dalla scintillante armatura.
> ...


Scusa se ho osato


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Febbraio 2015)

zanna ha detto:


> Scusa se ho osato


eh ma a voi uomini Ci piace tanto fare il cavaliere come a noi donne Ci piace tanto fare la crocerossina.
In tutti e due i casi si gonfia il petto, hai fatto caso?


----------



## Nicka (3 Febbraio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> eh ma a voi uomini Ci piace tanto fare il cavaliere come a noi donne Ci piace tanto *fare la crocerossina.*
> In tutti e due i casi si gonfia il petto, hai fatto caso?


Sai che stavo valutando l'idea di farlo seriamente? Ci sto ragionando...


----------



## zanna (3 Febbraio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> eh ma a voi uomini Ci piace tanto fare il cavaliere come a noi donne Ci piace tanto fare la crocerossina.
> In tutti e due i casi si gonfia il petto, hai fatto caso?


echenonloso?


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Febbraio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Sai che stavo valutando l'idea di farlo seriamente? Ci sto ragionando...


la volontaria in CRI? Fai bene! Hai letto cosa ho scritto del pettirosso?


----------



## NonMollo (3 Febbraio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> non è che hai tante scelte. O rimani o chiudi.
> Ti consiglio di chiudere. Lei ha tanti di qeui muri nella sua mente, tra madre e marito e famigliari, che per smuoverla vi vorranno minimo anni ... e nel mentre forse non lo troverà neanche così terribile stare vicino ad un uomo che non si ama. Sai come è, l'abitudine ha una certa sua forza. Lascia stare e scappa il più lontano possibile. Se è veramente innamorata di te, muoverà mari e monti ... ma pare, che non sia così.
> ...


E' così, tutto vero.


----------



## Nicka (3 Febbraio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> la volontaria in CRI? Fai bene! Hai letto cosa ho scritto del pettirosso?


Proprio Crocerossina volontaria... pure con la divisa da suorina! 
E' un grosso impegno, ma ci sto pensando da diverso tempo...devo solo decidermi e fare 2 anni di scuola...

Quella del pettirosso mica l'ho capita!


----------



## NonMollo (3 Febbraio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Resilienza...
> il grassetto te l'ha riferito lei? Pari pari?
> Ti spiego il perchè della domanda.
> Io diffido sempre delle donne che fanno le vittime con cavaliere dalla scintillante armatura.
> ...


Sono in parte d'accordo con te e se non avessi frequentato loro per molto tempo ti darei ragione su tutto e non mi fiderei. La sofferenza l'ho vista di persona, ma non posso permetterle di attingere da me energie che poi la portano a "sopportare" la sua condizione.
Si intoppa perfino pensando al figlio nelle mani di una possibile nuova compagna di lui...
Non credo sia in cattiva fede è solo che stretta all'angolo non riesce a dire, è così, fatevene una ragione.
E questo è solo questo quello con cui devo fare i conti. PUNTO.


----------



## Vipera gentile (3 Febbraio 2015)

NonMollo ha detto:


> Ecco questa è una domanda sensata.
> Ha un figlio.


Motivazione valida,  ahimè


----------



## NonMollo (3 Febbraio 2015)

Vipera gentile ha detto:


> Motivazione valida,  ahimè


...e allora stai li e zitta.
mi viene in mente manuale d'amore, quando lui sbaglia numero..
"me ami, me ami, me ami.....ma che cazzo me ami!"


----------



## Darty (3 Febbraio 2015)

NonMollo ha detto:


> E' così, tutto vero.


Ciao NonMollo, benvenuto...si fa ovviamente per dire. C'è poco da aggiungere e come qualcuno già ti ha già detto le tue possibilità sono soltanto due: resti o scappi. Io ti suggerisco di scappare, di sparire. Subito. Fallo e sii coerente. In bocca al lupo.


----------



## NonMollo (3 Febbraio 2015)

Darty ha detto:


> Ciao NonMollo, benvenuto...si fa ovviamente per dire. C'è poco da aggiungere e come qualcuno già ti ha già detto le tue possibilità sono soltanto due: resti o scappi. Io ti suggerisco di scappare, di sparire. Subito. Fallo e sii coerente. In bocca al lupo.


la tua firma dice tutto, e io che non ho mai fatto certe cose guarda dove mi ritrovo.


----------



## Lorella (3 Febbraio 2015)

NonMollo ha detto:


> Hai riassunto bene, tranne il fatto che sono sparito da ieri, perchè quando sei amico, compagno, amante e confidente sparire è davvero qualcosa che costa molta fatica e tanto dolore.
> E poi sarà anche che ci siamo già passati, quasi un anno distanti e non è cambiato nulla.
> E come ci siamo riavvicinati, era come se ci fossimo lasciati la sera prima.


Ciao Nonmollo, scusa ma non mi è chiara una cosa.....se state così bene assieme, al punto di aver ripreso una relazione dopo un anno di distacco come se vi foste lasciati la sera prima.....ma perchè lei continua a tenere in piedi un matrimonio che evidentemente di regge sul nulla?
Non sarebbe meglio che lei si separasse e vivesse la storia con te?


----------



## Tebe (4 Febbraio 2015)

Beh...Anche senza l'avvocato Tebe, te la stai calando alla grande.
Anche gli altri sono particolarmente buoni.



Paura i buoni.

Ma poi arrivano oscuro e JB e cambia tutto.


Cazzi tuoi.
:carneval:


----------



## NonMollo (4 Febbraio 2015)

Lorella ha detto:


> Ciao Nonmollo, scusa ma non mi è chiara una cosa.....se state così bene assieme, al punto di aver ripreso una relazione dopo un anno di distacco come se vi foste lasciati la sera prima.....ma perchè lei continua a tenere in piedi un matrimonio che evidentemente di regge sul nulla?
> Non sarebbe meglio che lei si separasse e vivesse la storia con te?


Evidentemente la pensa diversamente.
E' convinta che il suo amore per il figlio valga il suo totale annullamento.
Ognuno è artefice del proprio destino.


----------



## sienne (4 Febbraio 2015)

NonMollo ha detto:


> Evidentemente la pensa diversamente.
> E' convinta che il suo amore per il figlio valga il suo totale annullamento.
> *Ognuno è artefice del proprio destino*.


Ciao

e questo, vale pure per te ... 


sienne


----------



## Darty (4 Febbraio 2015)

NonMollo ha detto:


> la tua firma dice tutto, e io che non ho mai fatto certe cose guarda dove mi ritrovo.


Ecco, appunto. Io la delusione ed il dolore li ho vissuti sulla mia pelle. Rifletti e soprattutto...segui il mio (non solo il mio) consiglio. Buona giornata.


----------



## danny (4 Febbraio 2015)

NonMollo ha detto:


> Evidentemente la pensa diversamente.
> E' convinta che il suo amore per il figlio valga il suo totale annullamento.
> Ognuno è artefice del proprio destino.


Te la stai raccontando alla grande nonmollo....
Tu non sei un amante atipico, sei il solito "amante banalis", uguale a tutti gli altri di questa specie purtroppo diffusa.
Che crede di essere 7 metri sopra il marito, che si illude di aver trovato il grande amore in una donna che con un bimbo piccolo invece di pensare a lui e al papà se ne va a scopare con un altro da qualche parte lagnandosi della sua sorte infelice. Povera vittima.... ma quando mai... le scelte le ha fatte lei, non il destino... lo sai e lo hai scritto anche tu... lo vedi?
E certo che ci vuole il "grande amore" il "Mio dio ho sbagliato tutto", per giustificare a se stessi una roba così...
Ma se tu fossi stato veramente  il grande amore lei avrebbe scelto te, non lui.
Lei non si è annullata: ha calcolato bene cosa le conviene e cosa le è convenuto.


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Febbraio 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Te la stai raccontando alla grande nonmollo....
> Tu non sei un amante atipico, sei il solito "amante banalis", uguale a tutti gli altri di questa specie purtroppo diffusa.
> Che crede di essere 7 metri sopra il marito, che si illude di aver trovato il grande amore in una donna che con un bimbo piccolo invece di pensare a lui e al papà se ne va a scopare con un altro da qualche parte lagnandosi della sua sorte infelice. Povera vittima.... ma quando mai... le scelte le ha fatte lei, non il destino... lo sai e lo hai scritto anche tu... lo vedi?
> E certo che ci vuole il "grande amore" il "Mio dio ho sbagliato tutto", per giustificare a se stessi una roba così...
> ...



Quoto.


----------



## NonMollo (4 Febbraio 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Te la stai raccontando alla grande nonmollo....
> Tu non sei un amante atipico, sei il solito "amante banalis", uguale a tutti gli altri di questa specie purtroppo diffusa.
> Che crede di essere 7 metri sopra il marito, che si illude di aver trovato il grande amore in una donna che con un bimbo piccolo invece di pensare a lui e al papà se ne va a scopare con un altro da qualche parte lagnandosi della sua sorte infelice. Povera vittima.... ma quando mai... le scelte le ha fatte lei, non il destino... lo sai e lo hai scritto anche tu... lo vedi?
> E certo che ci vuole il "grande amore" il "Mio dio ho sbagliato tutto", per giustificare a se stessi una roba così...
> ...


Mi trovi d'accordo su tutto, infatti non penso affatto sia una poverina.
La contesto fortemente quando fa la vittima, hai scelto, punto. Ora però sorridi.
Sull'amante banale, forse hai ragione ma onestamente nella mia vita non ho MAI messo un piede fuori posto perchè non fa parte di me, l'ho fatto, per quanto mi riguarda sarà la prima e ultima volta. 
Ne pago l'onta e le conseguenze, non banali.
Rimarrò oramai disilluso e questo non andrà mai più via.
Se lei non avesse infranto la nostra profonda amicizia io non lo avrei mai fatto per il rispetto che ho per le persone. Ma ero animato da presupposti sinceri e tanto ha insistito che ho ceduto credendo che andassimo nella stessa direzione.
 Figurati non è neanche stata una storia di sesso.


----------



## NonMollo (4 Febbraio 2015)

:sbatti:
Immancabile arriva il suo "mi manchi"...
Eppure parlo italiano, pensavo di essere stato chiaro.


----------



## Nicka (4 Febbraio 2015)

NonMollo ha detto:


> :sbatti:
> Immancabile arriva il suo "mi manchi"...
> Eppure parlo italiano, pensavo di essere stato chiaro.


Parlo con cognizione di causa. Ai suoi "mi manchi" non rispondere. Ma non farlo per due anni, pure se continuasse a scriverti "mi manchi" per due anni.
E se ti prudono le mani grattatele, ma non rispondere.


----------



## NonMollo (4 Febbraio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Parlo con cognizione di causa. Ai suoi "mi manchi" non rispondere. Ma non farlo per due anni, pure se continuasse a scriverti "mi manchi" per due anni.
> E se ti prudono le mani grattatele, ma non rispondere.


Così sto facendo.
Tanto lo sa... è banale che mi manca da morire.
Un po' di coerenza, che cazzo.


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Febbraio 2015)

NonMollo ha detto:


> Figurati non è neanche stata una storia di sesso.


eh ma sono proprio le peggiori le altre. Forza.


----------



## banshee (4 Febbraio 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Te la stai raccontando alla grande nonmollo....
> Tu non sei un amante atipico, sei il solito "amante banalis", uguale a tutti gli altri di questa specie purtroppo diffusa.
> Che crede di essere 7 metri sopra il marito, che si illude di aver trovato il grande amore in una donna che con un bimbo piccolo invece di pensare a lui e al papà se ne va a scopare con un altro da qualche parte lagnandosi della sua sorte infelice. Povera vittima.... ma quando mai... le scelte le ha fatte lei, non il destino... lo sai e lo hai scritto anche tu... lo vedi?
> E certo che ci vuole il "grande amore" il "Mio dio ho sbagliato tutto", per giustificare a se stessi una roba così...
> ...


hai ragione Danny.. ci sono tante, tantissime persone che non sono capaci di andare a letto e basta, come se nulla fosse.. c'è sempre il bisogno di giustificarsi, di raccontarsela in qualche modo... 

anche come per dire: "ho sbagliato tutto, sono una vittima, sono in credito col mondo per come la sorte mi è stata avversa quindi me lo merito lo svago"

Caro nonmollo, non mi voglio permettere di giudicare niente e nessuno, parlo per la mia semplice esperienza personale e familiare. Esistono le coppie che si separano, con tutti i figli e i problemi esistenti.
Esistono le persone che veramente hanno sbagliato tutto, che veramente si innamorano di qualcuno che non è il proprio marito/moglie dopo aver messo su famiglia. E si lasciano. 

Mi spiace ma quoto danny e tutti quelli che ti hanno suggerito di lasciar perdere..

ma tu sei single? o hai qualcuna a tua volta?


----------



## Vincent Vega (4 Febbraio 2015)

NonMollo ha detto:


> Io non lo disprezzo, ho solo detto che passa per martire quando invece in queste cose* le colpe sono quanto meno al 50%*, non vorrei essere stato frainteso.
> Disprezzo me per quello che ho fatto, figurati se disprezzo lui.
> No non è stata un'allegra rimpatriata, siamo andati davvero fuori scala su ogni cosa e per la prima volta si è veramente cominciato a parlare di separazione, la prima era un'allegra scoperta, la seconda no.
> Per questo sono tramortito e deluso.
> ...


guarda, io sono estraneo alla schiera dei "traditi". Quindi il mio megafono non "urla" da quella parte della barricata.
Ma il neretto è una cazzata immane. Una che, con un figlio piccolissimo comincia a scopare con un amico, lo porta in casa, egli fa l'amicone col cornuto, si lasciano tra tormenti proustiani, dopo un anno si ricomincia lo nzù-nzù alla faccia del cervo...beh, no, lui non può avere "quantomeno" il 50% delle colpe.
Non ve la cantate.
Scopare è bello.
Farlo cornuto ti piaceva assai.
A lei piaceva lo zompettio ma sia chiaro, non abbastanza: vizi privati e pubbliche virtù.

Io questo dolore cosmico lo trovo abbastanza ingenuo. Come ho detto nel precedente post: donna sposata, figlio piccolo, amicizia coi due...non porta mai a qualcosa di nobile. La vostra storia sarà stata bella, lussuriosa, ma nobile no. E il cornuto c'entra poco, togli uno zero alla percentuale. Che poi possa roderti che "abbia vinto lui", altro paio di maniche.


----------



## NonMollo (4 Febbraio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> hai ragione Danny.. ci sono tante, tantissime persone che non sono capaci di andare a letto e basta, come se nulla fosse.. c'è sempre il bisogno di giustificarsi, di raccontarsela in qualche modo...
> 
> anche come per dire: "ho sbagliato tutto, sono una vittima, sono in credito col mondo per come la sorte mi è stata avversa quindi me lo merito lo svago"
> 
> ...


Single.


----------



## ivanl (4 Febbraio 2015)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> guarda, io sono estraneo alla schiera dei "traditi". Quindi il mio megafono non "urla" da quella parte della barricata.
> Ma il neretto è una cazzata immane. Una che, con un figlio piccolissimo comincia a scopare con un amico, lo porta in casa, egli fa l'amicone col cornuto, si lasciano tra tormenti proustiani, dopo un anno si ricomincia lo nzù-nzù alla faccia del cervo...beh, no, lui non può avere "quantomeno" il 50% delle colpe.
> Non ve la cantate.
> Scopare è bello.
> ...


come non quotare; anche le virgole


----------



## NonMollo (4 Febbraio 2015)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> guarda, io sono estraneo alla schiera dei "traditi". Quindi il mio megafono non "urla" da quella parte della barricata.
> Ma il neretto è una cazzata immane. Una che, con un figlio piccolissimo comincia a scopare con un amico, lo porta in casa, egli fa l'amicone col cornuto, si lasciano tra tormenti proustiani, dopo un anno si ricomincia lo nzù-nzù alla faccia del cervo...beh, no, lui non può avere "quantomeno" il 50% delle colpe.
> Non ve la cantate.
> Scopare è bello.
> ...


Onestamente non mi è mai piaciuto, tornassi indietro non lo rifarei.
Ma accetto le critiche, ci stanno tutte.
Che abbia vinto lui, bà, credo più che altro che, chi in un modo chi nell'altro abbiamo perso entrambi se escludiamo il possesso.


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (4 Febbraio 2015)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> guarda, io sono estraneo alla schiera dei "traditi". Quindi il mio megafono non "urla" da quella parte della barricata.
> Ma il neretto è una cazzata immane. Una che, con un figlio piccolissimo comincia a scopare con un amico, lo porta in casa, egli fa l'amicone col cornuto, si lasciano tra tormenti proustiani, dopo un anno si ricomincia lo nzù-nzù alla faccia del cervo...beh, no, lui non può avere "quantomeno" il 50% delle colpe.
> Non ve la cantate.
> Scopare è bello.
> ...


quoto anch'io. E vorrei aggiungere che visto che sei single, visto che questa storia *non ti porterà nulla di buono *se non ulteriore delusione, sofferenza... guardati intorno e pensa magari a costruirti una relazione meno complicata...


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Febbraio 2015)

NonMollo ha detto:


> Onestamente non mi è mai piaciuto, tornassi indietro non lo rifarei.
> Ma accetto le critiche, ci stanno tutte.
> Che abbia vinto lui, bà, credo più che altro che, chi in un modo chi nell'altro *abbiamo perso entrambi se escludiamo il possesso*.


santamariadileuca.
Nel caso, fai due conti.
Questo voleva fare una famiglia con lei... e l'ha fatta.
Ci ha messo i suoi sogni, i suoi progetti.
Hanno avuto un figlio assieme, perchè hanno pensato di potergli dare una famiglia.
E non per 5 anni, un figlio ci vogliono decenni a crescerlo e quello che gli si promette è serenità, amore, un nido sicuro.
Non prenderla a male, l'intensità di quella promessa, la sua serietà, la capisci solo quando quel figlio lo tieni tra le braccia la prima volta.
Stiamo parlando quindi di vite, di costruzioni, di fallimenti e di rovine.
A quell'uomo è crollato in testa il tetto della sua casa e le fondamenta sono crollate sotto i piedi.
Tu manco hai idea di quello che gli passa per la testa.
E parli di possesso, non capendo assolutamente nulla.


----------



## Vincent Vega (4 Febbraio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> santamariadileuca.
> Nel caso, fai due conti.
> Questo voleva fare una famiglia con lei... e l'ha fatta.
> Ci ha messo i suoi sogni, i suoi progetti.
> ...


5 anni li ha adesso. Ma la storia ha avuto un primo round (non breve, mi par di capire). Poi un anno di stasi. Ed un secondo round. Il bambino era assai più piccolo quando è cominciato tutto. Insomma: costei ha iniziato a sognare vite alternative poco dopo aver partorito un bambino voluto con il legittimo consorte. A cosa poteva portare una relazione (non occasionale) con queste premesse, anche temporali??? Ecco perchè parlo di dolore ingenuo.


----------



## NonMollo (4 Febbraio 2015)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> 5 anni li ha adesso. Ma la storia ha avuto un primo round (non breve, mi par di capire). Poi un anno di stasi. Ed un secondo round. Il bambino era assai più piccolo quando è cominciato tutto. Insomma: costei ha iniziato a sognare vite alternative poco dopo aver partorito un bambino voluto con il legittimo consorte. A cosa poteva portare una relazione (non occasionale) con queste premesse, anche temporali??? Ecco perchè parlo di dolore ingenuo.


Sono d'accordo.


----------



## banshee (4 Febbraio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> santamariadileuca.
> Nel caso, fai due conti.
> Questo voleva fare una famiglia con lei... e l'ha fatta.
> Ci ha messo i suoi sogni, i suoi progetti.
> ...


eh già.. per riallacciarmi al mio 3d... troppo comodo mettere al mondo una PERSONA e poi cercare gratificazioni altrove.. ci sta pure che ti innamori di un altro estraneo alla coppia familiare ma allora si agisce, nel rispetto più totale della persona che si è deciso di mettere al mondo


----------



## NonMollo (4 Febbraio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> santamariadileuca.
> Nel caso, fai due conti.
> Questo voleva fare una famiglia con lei... e l'ha fatta.
> Ci ha messo i suoi sogni, i suoi progetti.
> ...


forse il problema risiede nel creare una famiglia quando è in arrivo un figlio e non creare una famiglia e poi pensare di avere un figlio.


----------



## ivanl (4 Febbraio 2015)

comunque, da una cosi', io starei ben lontano...


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Febbraio 2015)

NonMollo ha detto:


> forse il problema risiede nel creare una famiglia quando è in arrivo un figlio e non creare una famiglia e poi pensare di avere un figlio.


minchia.
male.
ma male male male.
Perdonami.
Ma questo ti da un metro di valutazione non indifferente.
Ragionaci su.
Qui stiamo parlando di mine vaganti.


----------



## Darty (4 Febbraio 2015)

NonMollo ha detto:


> :sbatti:
> Immancabile arriva il suo "mi manchi"...
> Eppure parlo italiano, pensavo di essere stato chiaro.


Lascia perdere...non rispondere. Dimentica, fuggi. Sii coerente con la scelta (giusta) che mi pare tua abbia già fatto.


----------



## NonMollo (4 Febbraio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> minchia.
> male.
> ma male male male.
> Perdonami.
> ...


Figurati.
Bandiere al vento.


----------



## danny (4 Febbraio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> santamariadileuca.
> Nel caso, fai due conti.
> Questo voleva fare una famiglia con lei... e l'ha fatta.
> Ci ha messo i suoi sogni, i suoi progetti.
> ...


Non posso darti verde ma ti quoto alla grande.:up:


----------



## danny (4 Febbraio 2015)

NonMollo ha detto:


> forse il problema risiede nel creare una famiglia quando è in arrivo un figlio e non creare una famiglia e poi pensare di avere un figlio.


Oh santo cielo...


----------



## NonMollo (4 Febbraio 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Oh santo cielo...


lo fanno, lo fanno...


----------



## banshee (4 Febbraio 2015)

NonMollo non posso consigliarti sui come e perché, in quanto io non sono mai stata amante. Però ho lasciato un uomo che non andava bene per me. E mi sono violentata per non cercarlo più, per non rispondergli. Ma l'ho fatto per me, per darmi la possibilità di avere una storia che mi facesse stare bene.

Quindi capisco la tua sofferenza e la tua enorme difficoltà nello staccarsi, ma ce la si fa!!

Coraggio


----------



## PresidentLBJ (4 Febbraio 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Te la stai raccontando alla grande nonmollo....
> Tu non sei un amante atipico, sei il solito "amante banalis", uguale a tutti gli altri di questa specie purtroppo diffusa.
> Che crede di essere 7 metri sopra il marito, che si illude di aver trovato il grande amore in una donna che con un bimbo piccolo invece di pensare a lui e al papà se ne va a scopare con un altro da qualche parte lagnandosi della sua sorte infelice. Povera vittima.... ma quando mai... le scelte le ha fatte lei, non il destino... lo sai e lo hai scritto anche tu... lo vedi?
> E certo che ci vuole il "grande amore" il "Mio dio ho sbagliato tutto", per giustificare a se stessi una roba così...
> ...


:up: :applauso:


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Febbraio 2015)

NonMollo ha detto:


> lo fanno, lo fanno...


sai che mi sei simpatico? Davvero.
Forza, che passa anche questa. Vedi andare contro i propri princìpi che succede? Se li abbiamo eletti a nostri princìpi un qualche accidente di motivo l'avremo pure avuto.


----------



## NonMollo (4 Febbraio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> sai che mi sei simpatico? Davvero.
> Forza, che passa anche questa. Vedi andare contro i propri princìpi che succede? Se li abbiamo eletti a nostri princìpi un qualche accidente di motivo l'avremo pure avuto.


Ti ringrazio.
Mi dispiace che il mio biglietto da visita sia dei peggiori.
Non mi rispecchia, ma oramai me lo porterò dietro.


----------



## perplesso (4 Febbraio 2015)

NonMollo ha detto:


> Ti ringrazio.
> Mi dispiace che il mio biglietto da visita sia dei peggiori.
> Non mi rispecchia, ma oramai me lo porterò dietro.


non è detto.


----------



## Vipera gentile (4 Febbraio 2015)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> 5 anni li ha adesso. Ma la storia ha avuto un primo round (non breve, mi par di capire). Poi un anno di stasi. Ed un secondo round. Il bambino era assai più piccolo quando è cominciato tutto. Insomma: costei ha iniziato a sognare vite alternative poco dopo aver partorito un bambino voluto con il legittimo consorte. A cosa poteva portare una relazione (non occasionale) con queste premesse, anche temporali??? Ecco perchè parlo di dolore ingenuo.


Non per prendere le parti di lei per partito preso, ma dove era il padre/marito/compagno in tutto questo?
I primi anni di vita di un bambino, specie se il primo figlio, possono avere conseguenze impreviste sotto ogni punto di vista (perdonate l'allitterazione, ma non mi vengono sinonimi).
Le mamme sorridenti, perfette e appagate appartengono agli spot. La quotidianità è leggermente diversa.


----------



## zanna (4 Febbraio 2015)

Vipera gentile ha detto:


> Non per prendere le parti di lei per partito preso, ma dove era il padre/marito/compagno in tutto questo?
> I primi anni di vita di un bambino, specie se il primo figlio, possono avere conseguenze impreviste sotto ogni punto di vista (perdonate l'allitterazione, ma non mi vengono sinonimi).
> Le mamme sorridenti, perfette e appagate appartengono agli spot. La quotidianità è leggermente diversa.


Dove fosse lui non è dato sapere ... dove fosse lei e cosa stava facendo purtroppo si :facepalm:


----------



## NonMollo (4 Febbraio 2015)

Vipera gentile ha detto:


> Non per prendere le parti di lei per partito preso, ma dove era il padre/marito/compagno in tutto questo?
> I primi anni di vita di un bambino, specie se il primo figlio, possono avere conseguenze impreviste sotto ogni punto di vista (perdonate l'allitterazione, ma non mi vengono sinonimi).
> Le mamme sorridenti, perfette e appagate appartengono agli spot. La quotidianità è leggermente diversa.


Non ha amici, non ha interessi, lui vive di lavoro.


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Febbraio 2015)

NonMollo ha detto:


> Ti ringrazio.
> Mi dispiace che il mio biglietto da visita sia dei peggiori.
> Non mi rispecchia, ma oramai me lo porterò dietro.


QUI DENTRO????
Stai scherzando, spero.
Certe etichette non hanno molto senso qui, per la maggior parte di noi.
Traditi, traditori, amanti... alla fine abbiamo visto la stessa cosa da lati diversi. Qualcuno pure da tutti i lati, non s'è fatto mancare nulla.
Siamo umani, direi, e qua proviamo a darci una mano, a confrontarci, a darci modo di vedere le cose da un altro punto di vista.
Poi capiterà qualcuno che ti grida: Facocero!!!
ma solo perchè ha ancora fresca la sua, di ferita.


----------



## Vipera gentile (4 Febbraio 2015)

zanna ha detto:


> Dove fosse lui non è dato sapere ... dove fosse lei e cosa stava facendo purtroppo si :facepalm:


Sarebbe carino saperlo, giusto per capire perché lei fosse lì e stesse facendo quello che stava facendo.
Chessò, dopo un paio d'anni di solitarie poppate, rigurgiti, cambio pannolini, svezzamento e notti insonni magari aveva bisogno di svago.
Oppure no.


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Febbraio 2015)

NonMollo ha detto:


> Non ha amici, non ha interessi, lui vive di lavoro.


eh ma ha una famiglia da mantenere. Mi avessi detto che tutto il tempo andava a giocare a briscola...


----------



## zanna (4 Febbraio 2015)

Vipera gentile ha detto:


> Sarebbe carino saperlo, giusto per capire perché lei fosse lì e stesse facendo quello che stava facendo.
> Chessò, dopo un paio d'anni di solitarie poppate, rigurgiti, cambio pannolini, svezzamento e notti insonni magari aveva bisogno di svago.
> Oppure no.





Sbriciolata ha detto:


> eh ma ha una famiglia da mantenere. Mi avessi detto che tutto il tempo andava a giocare a briscola...


Sai quanti ne conosco che dopo essersi "spezzati" la schiena per mantenere la famiglia vengono simpaticamente omaggiati di appendici cornee perchè "mi sentivo trascurata" ... mica pochi nevvero


----------



## NonMollo (4 Febbraio 2015)

zanna ha detto:


> Sai quanti ne conosco che dopo essersi "spezzati" la schiena per mantenere la famiglia vengono simpaticamente omaggiati di appendici cornee perchè "mi sentivo trascurata" ... mica pochi nevvero


Probabile sia un problema di qualità e non di quantità.


----------



## zanna (4 Febbraio 2015)

NonMollo ha detto:


> Probabile sia un problema di qualità e non di quantità.


----------



## danny (4 Febbraio 2015)

Vipera gentile ha detto:


> Sarebbe carino saperlo, giusto per capire perché lei fosse lì e stesse facendo quello che stava facendo.
> *Chessò, dopo un paio d'anni di solitarie poppate, rigurgiti, cambio pannolini, svezzamento e notti insonni magari aveva bisogno di svago.*
> Oppure no.


Magari aveva bisogno di riposo, di dormire, ma non è certo consueto aggiungere a tutto questo pure "l'impegno" di un amante...
... cioè, a due anni un bambino ti impegna molto ancora, e se assisterlo è una fatica come  descrivi tu, sicuramente, riesce di solito nelle mamme ad appagare tanto da riempire qualsiasi vuoto della loro vita.
Anzi... talvolta le mamme di bambini di quell'età sono monotematiche, pensano solo al figlio trascurando se stesse e spesso pure i mariti... non vedrei la ricerca dell'amante come una conseguenza della maternità e dei suoi impegni.
E' forse un po' più frequente la ricerca dell'amante proprio quando l'impegno materno viene meno, si ha più tempo per sé e si pretende di riacquistare la propria dimensione femminile anche in senso seduttivo.


----------



## NonMollo (4 Febbraio 2015)

zanna ha detto:


>


Intendo che è giusto sbattersi per la famiglia, ma se poi non dai qualità al rapporto, evidentemente lo fai solo per un tuo personale appagamento e, di conseguenza, risulti assente.


----------



## Vipera gentile (4 Febbraio 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Magari aveva bisogno di riposo, di dormire, ma non è certo consueto aggiungere a tutto questo pure "l'impegno" di un amante...
> ... cioè, a due anni un bambino ti impegna molto ancora, e se assisterlo è una fatica come  descrivi tu, sicuramente, riesce di solito nelle mamme ad appagare tanto da riempire qualsiasi vuoto della loro vita.
> Anzi... talvolta le mamme di bambini di quell'età sono monotematiche, pensano solo al figlio trascurando se stesse e spesso pure i mariti... non vedrei la ricerca dell'amante come una conseguenza della maternità e dei suoi impegni.
> E' forse un po' più frequente la ricerca dell'amante proprio quando l'impegno materno viene meno, si ha più tempo per sé e si pretende di riacquistare la propria dimensione femminile anche in senso seduttivo.


Sei una donna?


----------



## ivanl (4 Febbraio 2015)

NonMollo ha detto:


> Intendo che è giusto sbattersi per la famiglia, ma se poi non dai qualità al rapporto, evidentemente lo fai solo per un tuo personale appagamento e, di conseguenza, risulti assente.


e questo giustificherebbe il tradimento?? :unhappy:


----------



## NonMollo (4 Febbraio 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> e questo giustificherebbe il tradimento?? :unhappy:


Assolutamente no, sono il primo che lo condanna.
Anche perché immaginavo che il senso di colpa le si sarebbe e ci si sarebbe ritorto contro.


----------



## ivanl (4 Febbraio 2015)

NonMollo ha detto:


> Assolutamente no, sono il primo che lo condanna.
> Anche perché immaginavo che il senso di colpa le si sarebbe e ci si sarebbe ritorto contro.


ma senso di colpa de che? (parlo di lei). e' stata beccata e ora si mangia le mani...su,per favore...


----------



## Tessa (4 Febbraio 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Magari aveva bisogno di riposo, di dormire, ma non è certo consueto aggiungere a tutto questo pure "l'impegno" di un amante...
> ... cioè, a due anni un bambino ti impegna molto ancora, e se assisterlo è una fatica come  descrivi tu, sicuramente, riesce di solito nelle mamme ad appagare tanto da riempire qualsiasi vuoto della loro vita.
> Anzi... talvolta le mamme di bambini di quell'età sono monotematiche, pensano solo al figlio trascurando se stesse e spesso pure i mariti... non vedrei la ricerca dell'amante come una conseguenza della maternità e dei suoi impegni.
> E' forse un po' più frequente la ricerca dell'amante proprio quando l'impegno materno viene meno, si ha più tempo per sé e si pretende di riacquistare la propria dimensione femminile anche in senso seduttivo.



Danny, condivido tutto. L'immenso amore che provi per un figlio desiderato appaga completamente. Non c'e' spazio per desiderare altro. Forse lei questo figlio non lo voleva. Povero bambino.....


----------



## Leda (4 Febbraio 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Danny, condivido tutto. L'immenso amore che provi per un figlio desiderato appaga completamente. Non c'e' spazio per desiderare altro. Forse lei questo figlio non lo voleva. Povero bambino.....


Con tutto il rispetto per la tua opinione, per me quello che hai scritto è una boiata pazzesca.
Un'esperienza, qualunque esperienza, appaga completamente una persona che è in pace con se stessa e perciò riesce ad immergercisi totalmente, ricavando da questo, più che altro, la soddisfazione di cui tu parli. Un'anima in pena non è detto che la 'salvi' neppure un figlio desiderato.


----------



## danny (4 Febbraio 2015)

Vipera gentile ha detto:


> Sei una donna?


Ho frequentato mamme e tante fin da quando mia figlia era piccola e la portavo al tempo famiglia. O al parchetto giochi. O all'asilo.... e le continuo a frequentare ora...


----------



## drusilla (4 Febbraio 2015)

Olimpia ha detto:


> Con tutto il rispetto per la tua opinione, per me quello che hai scritto è una boiata pazzesca.
> Un'esperienza, qualunque esperienza, appaga completamente una persona che è in pace con se stessa e perciò riesce ad immergercisi totalmente, ricavando da questo, più che altro, la soddisfazione di cui tu parli. Un'anima in pena non è detto che la 'salvi' neppure un figlio desiderato.


Quotissimo. Verde se sapessi farlo da tapatalk


----------



## NonMollo (4 Febbraio 2015)

Olimpia ha detto:


> Con tutto il rispetto per la tua opinione, per me quello che hai scritto è una boiata pazzesca.
> Un'esperienza, qualunque esperienza, appaga completamente una persona che è in pace con se stessa e perciò riesce ad immergercisi totalmente, ricavando da questo, più che altro, la soddisfazione di cui tu parli. Un'anima in pena non è detto che la 'salvi' neppure un figlio desiderato.


Mi sento di associarmi. Lei vive per il piccolo.
Un rapporto a due in cui ci si ritrova a vivere da soli non credo possa determinare altre considerazioni.
C'è chi sceglie la via del martirio, non la sostiene e commette errori non trovando la forza di uscirne.


----------



## Tessa (4 Febbraio 2015)

NonMollo ha detto:


> Mi sento di associarmi. Lei vive per il piccolo.
> Un rapporto a due in cui ci si ritrova a vivere da soli non credo possa determinare altre considerazioni.
> C'è chi sceglie la via del martirio, non la sostiene e commette errori non trovando la forza di uscirne.



Rispondo a te Olimpia e Drusilla. Se sei concentrata su un figlio non hai tempo ne' volglia di pensare ad 'altro'.


----------



## drusilla (4 Febbraio 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Rispondo a te Olimpia e Drusilla. Se sei concentrata su un figlio non hai tempo ne' volglia di pensare ad 'altro'.


Fino a che età secondo te? Quando cominci a ricordarti che non sei solo mamma? Anche a me sembra piccolo un bambino di due ma non è un assioma


----------



## Tessa (4 Febbraio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Fino a che età secondo te? Quando cominci a ricordarti che non sei solo mamma? Anche a me sembra piccolo un bambino di due ma non è un assioma



Mia figlia aveva 5 anni quando mi e' passata la fase dell'innamoramento per lei. E ho ricominciato a sentirmi donna oltre che mamma.


----------



## Tessa (4 Febbraio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Fino a che età secondo te? Quando cominci a ricordarti che non sei solo mamma? Anche a me sembra piccolo un bambino di due ma non è un assioma



E non sono stata una madre perfetta. Non ho rinunciato al lavoro, agli interessi, allo svago. Sarei impazzita se no. Ma se parliamo di sentimenti, io amavo lei. E questo amore ricambiato mi appagava completamente. Certo amavo anche il mio compagno. Ma non quanto lei.


----------



## drusilla (4 Febbraio 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> E non sono stata una madre perfetta. Non ho rinunciato al lavoro, agli interessi, allo svago. Sarei impazzita se no. Ma se parliamo di sentimenti, io amavo lei. E questo amore ricambiato mi appagava completamente. Certo amavo anche il mio compagno. Ma non quanto lei.


È la condizione ideale secondo me: essere un trio. Amavi anche il padre. Ma la donna di qui si parla di amore per il marito niente. Poi non sappiamo se è una brava mamma (poi qual'è la definizione di brava mamma?)


----------



## Tessa (4 Febbraio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> È la condizione ideale secondo me: essere un trio. Amavi anche il padre. Ma la donna di qui si parla di amore per il marito niente. Poi non sappiamo se è una brava mamma (poi qual'è la definizione di brava mamma?)



Non lo so. Credo sia una questione di equilibrio, di tranquillita' che trasmetti. Se sei confusa, stressata, irrisolta il figlio percepisce e assorbe.


----------



## danny (5 Febbraio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Fino a che età secondo te? Quando cominci a ricordarti che non sei solo mamma? Anche a me sembra piccolo un bambino di due ma non è un assioma



Due è veramente piccolo.
Sulla base del mondo che ho frequentato e frequento... direi dalle elementari in progressione... però stiamo facendo un ragionamento per coppie che si limitano a un solo figlio...
Tra tutte quelle che conosco, solo noi ci siamo fermati a una... vi sono mamme che stanno aspettando il quarto. Tutte almeno due, non poche il terzo.
Questo nel mio piccolo mondo.


----------



## danny (5 Febbraio 2015)

Olimpia ha detto:


> Con tutto il rispetto per la tua opinione, per me quello che hai scritto è una boiata pazzesca.
> Un'esperienza, qualunque esperienza, appaga completamente una persona che è in pace con se stessa e perciò riesce ad immergercisi totalmente, ricavando da questo, più che altro, la soddisfazione di cui tu parli. *Un'anima in pena non è detto che la 'salvi' neppure un figlio desiderato.*


Questo è l'aspetto che sarebbe interessante approfondire.


----------



## NonMollo (5 Febbraio 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Questo è l'aspetto che sarebbe interessante approfondire.


Scusate, mi interessa indipendentemente dalla questione in oggetto dove la sovrapposizione sicuramente è da condannare.
Ma se domani mi trovassi ad avere un figlio, mi guardassi a fianco e trovassi un'estranea in casa per anni, sarebbe giusto rimanere li? Caratterialmente penso che le proverei tutte, ma poi alla fine vincerebbe il mio spirito di sopravvivenza e il rispetto che ho per me stesso e opterei per la rottura.
Una vita più complicata, sicuramente, ma davvero oggi che non ho figli non credo di riuscire a scivolare in un letto senza empatia con chi è nell'altra metà. Sarà che ho necessità di condividere ogni cosa con chi decide di accompagnarmi in questo viaggio. Probabilmente è un limite mio.


----------



## ivanl (5 Febbraio 2015)

NonMollo ha detto:


> Scusate, mi interessa indipendentemente dalla questione in oggetto dove la sovrapposizione sicuramente è da condannare.
> Ma se domani mi trovassi ad avere un figlio, mi guardassi a fianco e trovassi un'estranea in casa per anni, sarebbe giusto rimanere li? Caratterialmente penso che le proverei tutte, ma poi *alla fine vincerebbe il mio spirito di sopravvivenza e il rispetto che ho per me stesso e opterei per la rottura.*
> Una vita più complicata, sicuramente, ma davvero oggi che non ho figli non credo di riuscire a scivolare in un letto senza empatia con chi è nell'altra metà. Sarà che ho necessità di condividere ogni cosa con chi decide di accompagnarmi in questo viaggio. Probabilmente è un limite mio.


spero che tu decida di non avere mai figli...


----------



## danny (5 Febbraio 2015)

NonMollo ha detto:


> Scusate, mi interessa indipendentemente dalla questione in oggetto dove la sovrapposizione sicuramente è da condannare.
> Ma se domani mi trovassi ad avere un figlio, mi guardassi a fianco e trovassi un'estranea in casa per anni, sarebbe giusto rimanere li? *Caratterialmente penso che le proverei tutte, ma poi alla fine vincerebbe il mio spirito di sopravvivenza e il rispetto che ho per me stesso e opterei per la rottura.*
> Una vita più complicata, sicuramente, ma davvero oggi che non ho figli non credo di riuscire a scivolare in un letto senza empatia con chi è nell'altra metà. Sarà che ho necessità di condividere ogni cosa con chi decide di accompagnarmi in questo viaggio. Probabilmente è un limite mio.



Questo sei tu.
Una scelta che presumi di fare (senza però essere nella condizione di genitore e quindi senza l'esperienza che ti permette di fare una valutazione più precisa di quella che potrebbe essere la tua volontà) trovandoti in determinate condizioni.
Ma qui non si comprende se lei è nelle condizioni che tu supponi o speri, o altro.
Manca molto della storia per poter arrivare a trarre delle conclusioni.
Mi sembra di aver capito che il figlio sia capitato per caso.
O sbaglio?


----------



## NonMollo (5 Febbraio 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Questo sei tu.
> Una scelta che presumi di fare (senza però essere nella condizione di genitore e quindi senza l'esperienza che ti permette di fare una valutazione più precisa di quella che potrebbe essere la tua volontà) trovandoti in determinate condizioni.
> Ma qui non si comprende se lei è nelle condizioni che tu supponi o speri, o altro.
> Manca molto della storia per poter arrivare a trarre delle conclusioni.
> ...


Il mio era un quesito scevro da questa storia, da quello che vive lei o da quello che posso sperare io, proprio perchè no ho figli non mi sento di giudicare nessuno.
Il figlio è stato fatto con leggerezza.
Ad ogni modo sarei portato a diffidare personalmente della genuinità delle scelte di chi crea una famiglia a "cose" fatte dopo un breve fidanzamento. C'è sempre il rischio di esserci rimasti incastrati più di averlo realmente scelto.


----------



## nicola (5 Febbraio 2015)

NonMollo ha detto:


> Il 3d è aperto, è già un passo avanti...
> Qualcuno di voi mi "conosce", volevo passare in osservato ma con alcuni di voi non c'è proprio niente da fare, siete tipo la goccia cineseeeee, mica vi arrendete!
> Non sono sposato, non sono fidanzato o meglio non più e ti trovi in qualcosa che non pensavi mai avresti potuto fare ma lo hai fatto, era la tua vita e lo avresti portato avanti fino alla fine.
> Ma non tutti gli attori sono d'accordo e allora meglio fermarsi.
> ...


Vi prego aiutatemi, la mia povera mente di uomo sballottato davvero ha bisogno di voi in questo momento...
 Ma di che stiamo parlando??


----------



## stellina (5 Febbraio 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Danny, condivido tutto. L'immenso amore che provi per un figlio desiderato appaga completamente. Non c'e' spazio per desiderare altro. Forse lei questo figlio non lo voleva. Povero bambino.....


 rispetto il tuo parere ma...
avere un figlio è un avvenimento che sconvolge completamente la vita di una donna e i suoi confini mentali...
i primi anni di vita del cucciolo sono intensissimi per entrambi (mamma e cucciolo) pieni di cose da fare, notti saltate grandi vittorie (i primi passi le prime parole ....) ma per quanto una mamma sia assorbita e gratifica è sempre un essere umano che ha anche delle sue necessità affettive. una mamma ha bisogno anche lei di una carezza ogni tanto, di qualcuno che le dia il cambio anche solo per una doccia..questi gesti affettivi ti fanno sentire capita amata. quindi una donna che ha come priorità il bene del cucciolo non smette di essere un essere umano  con dei suoi bisogni affettivi. donna e mamma sono coniugabili non oppositivi. e mi stupisce che il post che cito a scriverlo sia una donna...


----------



## danny (5 Febbraio 2015)

NonMollo ha detto:


> Il mio era un quesito scevro da questa storia, da quello che vive lei o da quello che posso sperare io, proprio perchè no ho figli non mi sento di giudicare nessuno.
> Il figlio è stato fatto con leggerezza.
> Ad ogni modo sarei portato a diffidare personalmente della genuinità delle scelte di chi crea una famiglia a "cose" fatte dopo un breve fidanzamento. C'è sempre il rischio di esserci rimasti incastrati più di averlo realmente scelto.



Quindi secondo quello che dici  lei si è sposata con uno che conosceva poco, in breve tempo e in maniera altrettanto superficiale ha deciso di fare un figlio, dopodiché resasi conto dell'errore si è fatta anche l'amante, per poi mollarlo ritornando in famiglia.
Più o meno è così?
La trovi credibile questa cosa?
Secondo te lei ha fatto delle scelte o si è trovata imposta questa situazione?


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Febbraio 2015)

NonMollo ha detto:


> Il mio era un quesito scevro da questa storia, da quello che vive lei o da quello che posso sperare io, proprio perchè no ho figli non mi sento di giudicare nessuno.
> *Il figlio è stato fatto con leggerezza.
> *Ad ogni modo sarei portato a diffidare personalmente della genuinità delle scelte di chi crea una famiglia a "cose" fatte dopo un breve fidanzamento. C'è sempre il rischio di esserci rimasti incastrati più di averlo realmente scelto.


Ma che cazzo stai dicendo, su.


----------



## danny (5 Febbraio 2015)

stellina ha detto:


> rispetto il tuo parere ma...
> avere un figlio è un avvenimento che sconvolge completamente la vita di una donna e i suoi confini mentali...
> i primi anni di vita del cucciolo sono intensissimi per entrambi (mamma e cucciolo) pieni di cose da fare, notti saltate grandi vittorie (i primi passi le prime parole ....) ma per quanto una mamma sia assorbita e gratifica è sempre un essere umano che ha anche delle sue necessità affettive. una mamma ha bisogno anche lei di una carezza ogni tanto, di qualcuno che le dia il cambio anche solo per una doccia..questi gesti affettivi ti fanno sentire capita amata. quindi una donna che ha come priorità il bene del cucciolo non smette di essere un essere umano  con dei suoi bisogni affettivi. donna e mamma sono coniugabili non oppositivi. e* mi stupisce che il post che cito a scriverlo sia una donna...*


Non mi stupisce perché ci sono mamme che nella simbiosi col figlio trovano totale appagamento, che danno amore senza pretendere null'altro, perché questo dovrebbe essere in effetti l'amore parentale, un amore che non pretende di essere ricambiato allo stesso modo. E in questa fase il marito passa in secondo piano. Di solito capita infatti sia lui a tradire nei primi anni di vita. Anche se comunque la scienza sostiene che pure per il papà ci sono gli ormoni dell'amore parentale... http://www.repubblica.it/scienze/2010/08/17/news/ormone_paternit-6307762/


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Febbraio 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Non mi stupisce perché ci sono mamme che nella simbiosi col figlio trovano totale appagamento, che danno amore senza pretendere null'altro, perché questo dovrebbe essere in effetti l'amore parentale, un amore che non pretende di essere ricambiato allo stesso modo. E in questa fase il marito passa in secondo piano. Di solito capita infatti sia lui a tradire nei primi anni di vita. Anche se comunque la scienza sostiene che pure per il papà ci sono gli ormoni dell'amore parentale... http://www.repubblica.it/scienze/2010/08/17/news/ormone_paternit-6307762/


Ma perchè te lo doveva spiegare qualche scienziato che vuoi bene ai tuoi figli? Ma che cazzo è sto Cottolengo, porca puttana? Manica di disagiati.


----------



## Vipera gentile (5 Febbraio 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Non mi stupisce perché ci sono mamme che nella simbiosi col figlio trovano totale appagamento, che danno amore senza pretendere null'altro, perché questo dovrebbe essere in effetti l'amore parentale, un amore che non pretende di essere ricambiato allo stesso modo. E in questa fase il marito passa in secondo piano. Di solito capita infatti sia lui a tradire nei primi anni di vita. Anche se comunque la scienza sostiene che pure per il papà ci sono gli ormoni dell'amore parentale... http://www.repubblica.it/scienze/2010/08/17/news/ormone_paternit-6307762/


Il termine "simbiosi" mi fa accapponare la pelle. Ma che siamo? Paguri bernardi???


----------



## danny (5 Febbraio 2015)

NonMollo ha detto:


> Scusate, mi interessa indipendentemente dalla questione in oggetto dove la sovrapposizione sicuramente è da condannare.
> Ma se domani mi trovassi ad avere un figlio, mi guardassi a fianco e trovassi un'estranea in casa per anni, sarebbe giusto rimanere li? Caratterialmente penso che le proverei tutte, ma poi alla fine vincerebbe il mio spirito di sopravvivenza e il rispetto che ho per me stesso e opterei per la rottura.
> Una vita più complicata, sicuramente, ma davvero oggi che non ho figli non credo di riuscire a scivolare in un letto senza empatia con chi è nell'altra metà. Sarà che ho necessità di condividere ogni cosa con chi decide di accompagnarmi in questo viaggio. Probabilmente è un limite mio.



Per me... e per quel poco che hai scritto.
L'arrivo di un figlio ha rotto l'equilibrio di lei e della coppia.
Si sono instaurate dinamiche interne che hanno portato ad avere dei rancori da parte di lei, che magari si aspettava altro o di più dalla situazione.
Lei si è guardata attorno in questo suo momento di crisi, ha trovato te, si è appagata quel che bastava per poi star bene con se stessa e tornare di nuovo nella coppia.
Le sei servito. Fine della storia.


----------



## danny (5 Febbraio 2015)

Vipera gentile ha detto:


> Il termine "simbiosi" mi fa accapponare la pelle. Ma che siamo? Paguri bernardi???


E' il termine più usato per il rapporto mamma-figlia.
Solo per farti un esempio
http://www.tuttosanita.it/PugliaSalute/Anno2004/PugliaSaluten°6 PDF/ginecologia_26_27.pdf
Non prendertela con me ma con ginecologi e psicologi che valutano in tal modo la cosa.
Poi sui paguri bernardi so pochissimo.
Magari tu sei più esperta.


----------



## NonMollo (5 Febbraio 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Per me... e per quel poco che hai scritto.
> L'arrivo di un figlio ha rotto l'equilibrio di lei e della coppia.
> Si sono instaurate dinamiche interne che hanno portato ad avere dei rancori da parte di lei, che magari si aspettava altro o di più dalla situazione.
> Lei si è guardata attorno in questo suo momento di crisi, ha trovato te, si è appagata quel che bastava per poi star bene con se stessa e tornare di nuovo nella coppia.
> Le sei servito. Fine della storia.


Probabilissimo. Peccato sia risuccesso peggio di prima.
Un caricabatterie, praticamente...


----------



## danny (5 Febbraio 2015)

NonMollo ha detto:


> Probabilissimo. Peccato sia risuccesso peggio di prima.
> Un caricabatterie, praticamente...



Forse sì.


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Febbraio 2015)

NonMollo ha detto:


> Scusate, mi interessa indipendentemente dalla questione in oggetto dove la sovrapposizione sicuramente è da condannare.
> Ma se domani mi trovassi ad avere un figlio, mi guardassi a fianco e trovassi un'estranea in casa per anni, sarebbe giusto rimanere li? *Caratterialmente penso che le proverei tutte, ma poi alla fine vincerebbe il mio spirito di sopravvivenza e il rispetto che ho per me stesso e opterei per la rottura.
> *Una vita più complicata, sicuramente, ma davvero oggi che non ho figli non credo di riuscire a scivolare in un letto senza empatia con chi è nell'altra metà. Sarà che ho necessità di condividere ogni cosa con chi decide di accompagnarmi in questo viaggio. Probabilmente è un limite mio.


E saresti una merda. Specie con un figlio piccolo.


----------



## Tessa (5 Febbraio 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Non mi stupisce perché ci sono mamme che nella simbiosi col figlio trovano totale appagamento, che danno amore senza pretendere null'altro, perché questo dovrebbe essere in effetti l'amore parentale, un amore che non pretende di essere ricambiato allo stesso modo. E in questa fase il marito passa in secondo piano. Di solito capita infatti sia lui a tradire nei primi anni di vita. Anche se comunque la scienza sostiene che pure per il papà ci sono gli ormoni dell'amore parentale... http://www.repubblica.it/scienze/2010/08/17/news/ormone_paternit-6307762/


Grazie, perché proprio non riesco a farmi capire.


----------



## NonMollo (5 Febbraio 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Quindi secondo quello che dici  lei si è sposata con uno che conosceva poco, in breve tempo e in maniera altrettanto superficiale ha deciso di fare un figlio, dopodiché resasi conto dell'errore si è fatta anche l'amante, per poi mollarlo ritornando in famiglia.
> Più o meno è così?
> La trovi credibile questa cosa?
> Secondo te lei ha fatto delle scelte o si è trovata imposta questa situazione?


Io la trovo possibile.
Tutti noi scegliamo ogni giorno, ma non è detto che siano sempre le scelte migliori... e sul lungo periodo, aver sottostimato alcuni aspetti, porta a galla le conseguenze di scelte sbagliate che in quel momento sembravano sensate o comunque sostenibili.
In questo caso essendoci un figlio non puoi chiudere con il passato e cambiare rapidamente direzione, ne senti la responsabilità, potrebbe essere lecito pensare di aver sbagliato, ma di dover rimanere li per pagare le conseguenze di quella "svista" cercando di garantire una vita regolare a tuo figlio e in questo scenario è facile commettere errori.


----------



## danny (5 Febbraio 2015)

NonMollo ha detto:


> Io la trovo possibile.
> Tutti noi scegliamo ogni giorno, ma non è detto che siano sempre le scelte migliori... e *sul lungo periodo*, aver sottostimato alcuni aspetti, porta a galla le conseguenze di scelte sbagliate che in quel momento sembravano sensate o comunque sostenibili.
> In questo caso essendoci un figlio non puoi chiudere con il passato e cambiare rapidamente direzione, ne senti la responsabilità, potrebbe essere lecito pensare di aver sbagliato, ma di dover rimanere li per pagare le conseguenze di quella "svista" cercando di garantire una vita regolare a tuo figlio e in questo scenario è facile commettere errori.



Ogni matrimonio, ogni famiglia che costituisci è un progetto di vita che parte dall'amore tra due persone.
Nessuno può sapere cosa accadrà nel lungo periodo.
Quando ci si sposa, quando si fanno figli lo si fa volontariamente, nella speranza che le gioie sovrastino le tristezze, ma consapevoli che non potranno esserci solo felicità, che ci si troverà a sopportare anche dolore, noia, fatica, momenti di crisi... 
Stiamo parlando del rapporto tra due persone, che si fonda solo sulla volontà di queste due persone di perpetuarlo.
E che quando decidono di mettere al mondo un figlio lo fanno sull'onda dello stesso entusiasmo, che non nega però le ovvie difficoltà che potranno arrivare.
Tu parli di scelte sbagliate, perché speri di essere tu la scelta giusta.
Io questo non lo posso valutare, posso solo dirti che il tuo giudizio è inficiato dalla speranza di riavere lei.


----------



## Lorella (6 Febbraio 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Ogni matrimonio, ogni famiglia che costituisci è un progetto di vita che parte dall'amore tra due persone.
> Nessuno può sapere cosa accadrà nel lungo periodo.
> Quando ci si sposa, quando si fanno figli lo si fa volontariamente, nella speranza che le gioie sovrastino le tristezze, ma consapevoli che non potranno esserci solo felicità, che ci si troverà a sopportare anche dolore, noia, fatica, momenti di crisi...
> Stiamo parlando del rapporto tra due persone, che si fonda solo sulla volontà di queste due persone di perpetuarlo.
> ...


bravo Danny, straquoto!


----------



## NonMollo (6 Febbraio 2015)

Lorella ha detto:


> bravo Danny, straquoto!


A dire la verità cercavo di vedere le cose senza coinvolgimento personale, stavo facendo un discorso più ampio.
Resto convinto che se di decida di rompere il nucleo familiare debba essere per un profondo malessere interno alla coppia e non un motivo esterno che domani potrebbe farti rimpiangere tale scelta. Mi rendo conto però che andrebbe valutato prima di commettere errori per evitare di falsare il giudizio.
L'errore più banale è quello di partire, nel processo di analisi, dall'effetto e non dalla causa, in quanto l'effetto è tangibile, la causa si perde nella notte dei tempi.
Ci si può allontanare dal proprio compagno/a per vari motivi, per curiosità, per noia oppure perché non si trova nell'altro sentimenti a mio modesto parere elementari come il rispetto, la condivisione, il sostegno e una intesa quanto meno mediocre.
La vita è un lungo e faticoso viaggio, comprendo il senso di famiglia, la volontà e l'impegno che impone portarla avanti, ma, mi dispiace, chi reitera a distanza di tempo, con la stessa persona l'errore dopo aver interrotto per provare a rifar funzionare le cose, qualche dubbio continua a sollevarmelo.
D'altronde non si spiegherebbe perché continuare a cercare fuori (ancora oggi che hai scelto di stare li) altrove quello che dovresti cercare dentro la famiglia, evidentemente non c'è e credi che non rivenga a galla una volta passato il senso di colpa?
E non parlo di sesso, parlo di condivisione dei problemi, di sentire il bisogno di parlare di dove sei, quello che fai, chiedere consigli, vedere nell'altro un sostegno, capire ed essere capiti, rientrare a casa e sentirsi protetti...quello che io ho sempre fatto con le mie compagne.
E allora scusa se dubito che resti solo un qualcosa di facciata, sicuramente il bambino avrà una madre e un padre, l'onore sarà salvo, le difficoltà saranno solo intime ma entrambi non avranno un reciproco compagno su cui contare. E se non pensi di averne bisogno, ce la farai...ma se invece è ciò che hai dentro sei portato comunque a cercarlo e sarà un'altalena tra senso di colpa e frustrazione che raggiungerà il suo picco quando il bambino comincerà ad essere indipendente e ti ritroverai solo/a.
Sono scelte. Hanno entrambe i loro aspetti positivi e quelli negativi.
Penso che l'importante sia essere in pace con se stessi.
Personalmente ho altre esperienze personali e ripartire, se si vuole, si può. Ma ci vuole grande intelligenza delle persone coinvolte, al contrario esce una guerra senza precedenti.


----------



## danny (6 Febbraio 2015)

NonMollo ha detto:


> A dire la verità cercavo di vedere le cose senza coinvolgimento personale, stavo facendo un discorso più ampio.
> .



Fare un discorso a livello generale ha poco senso. 
Ogni persona ha caratteri, aspettative, nevrosi, storie diverse.
E si lega con persona altrettanto diverse.
La coppia che ne deriva, ogni coppia, è un mondo a parte da tutte le altre coppie.
Vi possono essere similitudini, analogie nelle storie, ma individuare una visone unica valida per tutti ha la stessa validità dell'oroscopo mensile in fondo ai giornali di enigmistica o del meteo regionale...
La storia che interessa a te è quello che conta.


----------

